# Paul dudley



## Paul Dudley (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi All. I've just retired and am a beginner to woodworking. It is a wonderful hobby. At the moment I am presently practicing by making small pieces. I seem to ship in wood and ship out sawdust as I climb the learning curve. My question is this. How does one route a recessed circle with a flat base on a piece of board so that a drinking glass can rest on it


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Paul Dudley said:


> Hi All. I've just retired and am a beginner to woodworking. It is a wonderful hobby. At the moment I am presently practicing by making small pieces. I seem to ship in wood and ship out sawdust as I climb the learning curve. My question is this. How does one route a recessed circle with a flat base on a piece of board so that a drinking glass can rest on it


Hi Paul, Welcome to the forum
hehehe, know what you mean, sawdust one of my major exports also:haha:
Easiest way for me would be to drill a hole, 1/4" larger in diameter than the recess you want to make, in a piece of thin scrap stock to use as a template. Attach the template to the workpiece (double faced tape works well) then use a router equipped with a 3/4" guide bushing and a 1/2" bit (Spiral or plunge) to route your circle.
Once again, welcome aboard


----------



## Paul Dudley (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks i will give that a try


----------

